# [Lesertest] Thermalright AXP-200 Muscle



## b1te (10. Mai 2015)

*Wenn es etwas größer sein darf – Lesertest des Thermalright AXP-200 Muscle


*​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*

Inhaltsverzeichnis
*
*1.  Einleitung und Danksagung
2.  Technische Daten
3.  Verpackung und Lieferumfang
4.  Erster Eindruck
5.  Montage und Kompatibilität
6.  Testmethodik und Testsysteme
7.  Leistungsfähigkeit bei unterschiedlich starker Gehäusebelüftung
8.  Leistungsvergleich mit Referenzlüfter
9.  Fazit*​ 

*1. **Einleitung und Danksagung
*
Im stetig wachsenden und von neuen Marktteilnehmern geprägten Markt der CPU-Kühler gehört Thermalright zweifelsohne zu den „alten Hasen“. Während Thermalright dabei in der Vergangenheit tendenziell eher zu den High-End-Herstellern mit vergleichsweise hochpreisigen Produkten gehörte, weiß der Hersteller in der jüngeren Vergangenheit durchaus auch mit Value-Produkten zu überzeugen, die durch den Verzicht auf für die Leistung irrelevante Features mit einem besseren Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis aufwarten. Der im Rahmen dieses Tests vorgestellte Thermalright AXP-200 Muscle gehört wie der bereits ebenfalls von mir getestete AXP-100 Muscle letzterer Produktgruppe an.

An dieser Stelle möchte ich mich zudem bei PC Games Hardware, Thermalright und PC-Cooling herzlich für die Möglichkeit bedanken, im Rahmen des Lesertests den AXP-200 Muscle einem breiteren Publikum vorstellen zu dürfen.
*

2. **Technische Daten*

Der AXP-200 Muscle stellt eine Weiterentwicklung des AXP-200 dar. Dabei wurden nach Aussage Thermalrights genau wie beim AXP-100 Muscle sowohl Optimierungen aus Leistungsaspekten als auch aus Preis-Leistungs-Sicht vorgenommen. So wird beispielsweise auf nicht performance-relevante Features, wie z.B. die Abschlussblenden für die Heatpipes verzichtet. Dies führt zu folgenden von der Thermalright-Homepage entnommenen technischen Spezifikationen:
*
Kühler*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Lüfter
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*

3. **Verpackung und Lieferumfang
*
Ob der größeren Dimensionen des Thermalright AXP-200 Muscle fällt die Verpackung größer aus als jene des Thermalright AXP-100 Muscle. Abgesehen davon entsprechen Verpackung und Lieferumfang des Thermalright AXP-200 Muscle jener des Thermalright AXP-100 Muscle, weshalb sich dieser Abschnitt nur unwesentlich vom entsprechenden Test des AXP-100 Muscle unterscheiden kann.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der AXP-200 Muscle kommt ebenfalls in einer auffälligen rot und schwarz gehaltenen Verpackung daher, die auf den Seiten neben einem Produktbild des Kühlers auch einige technische Spezifikationen und Features offenbart. Innerhalb der Packung sind Kühlkörper, Lüfter und Zubehör in einer Plastikverschalung verpackt, sodass hier ein sicherer Transport gewährleistet und eine Beschädigung bei selbigen nicht zu befürchten ist.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Der Lieferumfang fällt, wie man es für einen Kühler im Value-Segment erwarten kann, übersichtlich aus. Neben Kühler und Lüfter finden sich in der Verpackung lediglich noch das Montagematerial sowohl für Intel als auch AMD, eine ausführliche, bebilderte Anleitung, sowie eine Tüte mit der hauseigenen Wärmeleitpaste „Chill Factor“. Aufgrund der besseren Vergleichbarkeit der Leistungsfähigkeit der Kühlkörper kam statt letzterer auch bei diesem Test Artctic Coolings MX-4 zum Einsatz, sodass ich über die Eigenschaften der mitgelieferten Wärmeleitpaste im Folgenden leider keine weitere Aussage hinsichtlich ihrer Leistungsfähigkeit und der Viskosität beim Auftragen treffen kann. Wie bereits schon im Test des AXP-100 Muscle erwähnt, wäre es jedoch wünschenswert, wenn die Wärmeleitpaste in einer Spritze ausgeliefert würde, da die mitgelieferte Menge meiner Meinung nach für mehr als eine Installation des Kühlers ausreichen würde. Bei höherpreisigen Kühlermodellen scheint Thermalright diese Vorgehensweise wohl bereits zu praktizieren.
*

4. **Erster Eindruck*

Trotz Einordnung in das Value-Segment weiß der Thermalright AXP-200 Muscle was Verarbeitung und Materialanmutung angeht zu überzeugen und beweist eindrucksvoll, dass günstig nicht dasselbe wie billig ist. Es finden sich keine scharfen oder schlecht entgrateten Kanten, an denen man sich schneiden könnte, oder verbogene und ungleichmäßig angebrachte Kühlerlamellen. Die Verarbeitungsqualität kann es mit Leichtigkeit mit deutlich hochpreisigeren Produkten wie den Noctua NH-D14 aufnehmen, der bei den später durchgeführten Messungen im Fractal Define R4 als Referenz mitgetestet wurde.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Weiterhin positiv hervorzuheben ist die Vernickelung der Bodenplatte und der Heatpipes, die dem Kühler zu einem hochwertigen und einheitlichen optischen Erscheinungsbild verhelfen. Im Gegensatz zum AXP-100 Muscle stellt die stark spiegelnde Bodenplatte hinsichtlich der Verarbeitung keinen Schwachpunkt dar, da im Falle des AXP-200 Muscle keine Macken im Kühlerboden vorzufinden sind. Da jedoch einige andere User im Forum bei anderen Thermalright-Kühlern bereits von ähnlichen Problemen berichteten, gehe ich hier von einer gewissen Serienstreuung aus. Die Kühlleistung sollte dieser potentielle, kleine optische Makel meiner Meinung nach jedoch nach wie vor nicht schmälern.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Der bereits erwähnte Verzicht auf Abschlussblenden bei den Heatpipes lässt den Kühler im Gegensatz zu den Modellen AXP-200 und AXP-200 ROG meiner Meinung nach nicht weniger wertig als die hochpreisigen Geschwister erscheinen, da sich trotzdem eine gleichmäßige gut verarbeitete Optik ergibt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Der PWM-Lüfter des AXP-200 Muscle kommt ob der besseren HTPC-Tauglichkeit in Slimausführung (lediglich 13mm Rahmenbreite) und ist im typischen schwarz-weißen Design der Thermalright-Value-Serie gehalten. Das relativ kurze Kabel des Lüfters dürfte im HTPC-Milieu von Vorteil sein, da hier kein unnötig langes Kabel verstaut bzw. versteckt werden muss. Es ist mit einem ansprechenden, engmaschigen schwarzen Sleeve ummantelt, sodass man die eigentlichen Kabel nicht erkennt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*

5. **Montage und Kompatibilität*

Wegen des relativ geringen Gewichts des Kühlers verzichtet Thermalright zu Gunsten der Herstellungskosten auf eine Montage mit Hilfe einer Backplate. Dennoch geht die Montage des Kühlers relativ einfach, in wenigen Schritten von der Hand. Im Falle eines Kühlerwechsels von einem anderen Modell, muss das Mainboard für die Montage des Kühlers jedoch aufgrund der Verschraubung des Kühlers aus dem PC ausgebaut werden, falls der Mainboard-Tray des Gehäuses über keinen entsprechenden Ausschnitt rund um den CPU-Sockel aufweisen sollte. Da der Autor dieser Zeilen jedoch im Vergleich zu einer etwaigen Push-Pin-Montage eine etwas aufwändigere, dafür aber auch stabilere Montage bevorzugt und fast alle leistungsfähigeren Kühler in diesem Fall einen Ausbau des Mainboards bedingen, ist dies lediglich als Anmerkung nicht jedoch als Kritik hinsichtlich der Montage zu sehen.

Die einzelnen Montageschritte können den Bildern im Spoiler entnommen werden. Zunächst sind 4 Halterungen für die weitere Verschraubung des Kühlers rund um den CPU-Sockel ihrerseits mit dem Mainboard zu verschrauben. Im nächsten Schritt wird mit Hilfe der Halterungen ein Rahmen befestigt, dessen Ausrichtung entscheidend für die spätere Ausrichtung des Kühlers ist. Mit Hilfe eines Steges wird schließlich der Kühler auf dem Halterahmen befestigt. Der Kühler besitzt hierzu an den entsprechenden Stellen Aussparungen, sodass eine bequeme Kühlermontage mit normalen Schraubenziehern ohne Spezialaufsätze oder ähnlichem möglich ist.



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Die Kompatibilität des AXP-200 Muscle stellt meiner Meinung nach den einzigen größeren Kritikpunk an diesem Kühler dar. Da der AXP-100 Muscle hinsichtlich der Kompatibilität mit den beiden eingesetzten Testmainboards schon ein paar kleinere Schwierigkeiten verursacht hatte, war ich gespannt, wie sich der größere Bruder in dieser Disziplin schlagen würde.

Der Kühler konnte zwar in beiden Testsystemen ohne Eingriffe in die sonstige Hardware (z.B. Entfernung von Spannungswandler- oder RAM-Kühlkörpern) montiert werden, von 4 möglichen Einbaurichtungen blieb jedoch in beiden Fällen lediglich eine übrig. So ist der AXP-200 Muscle grundsätzlich mit RAM-Kühlern, die höher als die eigentlichen RAM-Riegel sind, inkompatibel. Beim Aufbau eines HTPC-Systems sollte also darauf geachtet werden, lediglich RAM ohne ausladende Kühlkonstruktionen zu verwenden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Darüber hinaus, kam es in beiden Systemen zu (Fast-)Berührungen des AXP-200 Muscle mit den Spannungswandlerkühlern. In anderen Systemen mit ggf. ungünstiger platzierten Kühlern, könnte dies dazu führen, dass der AXP-200 Muscle nicht montiert werden kann. Der Käufer sollte sich hier vorher also genau informieren, ob der AXP-200 Muscle passen könnte.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die auf meinen Mainboards möglichen Montagerichtungen führten letztlich auch dazu, dass jeweils der oberste PCIe-Slot nicht bestückt werden konnte. Ein Phänomen, welches man auch von den großen Tower-Kühlern im 140mm-Lüfter-Format kennt.


----------



## b1te (10. Mai 2015)

*6. **Testmethodik und Testsysteme*

Wie bei meinem vorhergehenden Test des AXP-100 Muscle kamen zwei verschiedene Testsysteme zum Einsatz, wobei eines auf dem älteren Intel Q8400 und eines auf einem Intel 2600K basiert. Beide Systeme wurden jeweils einmal im Werkszustand und einmal im übertakteten Zustand getestet. Als Gehäuse dienten für den Test jeweils ein Silverstone LC-17 und ein Fractal Design Define R4.

Alle Temperatur-Messungen wurden bei 21 bis 22 Grad Celsius Raumtemperatur vorgenommen. Falls notwendig, wurden die Gehäuselüfter entweder mit einer externen Lüftersteuerung (Scythe Kaze Master) oder dem Tool SpeedFan auf die jeweils gewünschte Drehzahl geregelt. Zum Auslesen der CPU-Temperatur wurde HWiNFO64 verwendet. Die in den folgenden Grafiken präsentierten Messwerte stellen dabei jeweils das arithmetische Mittel der auf den einzelnen Kernen erreichten Maximaltemperatur dar.

Um die Leistungsfähigkeit des Thermalright AXP-200 Muscle und der zum Vergleich herangezogenen Kühler bei verschieden starker Gehäusebelüftung zu untersuchen, kam folgendes auf dem Intel Q8400 basierendes Testsystem zum Einsatz:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dabei wurden die folgenden 3 Szenarien getestet:


*Szenario 1, normaler Silent-Tower-PC:* Die beiden in der Front installierten, einblasenden Enermax Twister Cluster des Fractal R4 werden via PWM auf 1.000 U/min gedrosselt, die 3 ausblasenden Aerocool Dead Silence an der Rückseite und im Deckel sind auf 7V gedrosselt.
*Szenario 2, gut belüftetes HTPC-System:* Sämtliche Gehäuselüfter im Silverstone LC-17 laufen ohne Rücksicht auf die Geräuschkulisse im ungedrosselten Zustand, d.h. die beiden einblasenden 80mm Be Quiet Pure Wings drehen mit 1.800 U/min und die beiden ausblasenden 92mm Be Quiet Pure Wings mit 1.600 U/min.
*Szenario 3, schlecht belüftetes HTPC-System:* Alle Lüfter werden auf 1.100 U/min gedrosselt, wodurch die kleinen Lüfter nur ein schwacher Luftstrom erzeugen und die Gehäusebelüftung für leistungsstarke Komponenten ggf. nicht mehr ausreichend sein könnte.
Um zu untersuchen, wie sich die Kühlleistung des AXP-200 Muscle und der Vergleichskühler bei Referenzbelüftung und damit vergleichbarer Lautstärke verändert, wurde folgendes Intel 2600K basierte Testsystem herangezogen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der AXP-200 Muscle und die Vergleichsprodukte wurden hierbei einmal in einem normalen Tower-Szenario und einmal -falls möglich- in einem HTPC-Szenario getestet:


*Szenario 1, normaler Silent-Tower-PC:* Die beiden in der Front installierten, einblasenden Enermax Twister Cluster des Fractal R4 werden via PWM auf 1.000 U/min gedrosselt, die 3 ausblasenden Aerocool Dead Silence an der Rückseite und im Deckel sind auf 7V gedrosselt.
*Szenario 2, zusätzlich belüftetes HTPC-System:* Die bereits installierten Be Quiet Lüfter werden mit Speedfan auf 80% geregelt, was für die einblasenden 92mm-Lüfter in 1.450 U/min und für die ausblasenden 80mm-Lüfter in 1.550 U/min resultiert.  Da im vorhergehenden Test des AXP-100 Muscle deutlich wurde, dass das verwendete Silverstone LC-17 aufgrund zu schwacher Gehäusebelüftung nicht ausreichend Kühlreserven bietet, um einen übertakteten Intel 2600K bei Vollast (Prime95 + Heaven Benchmark) ausreichend zu kühlen, wurde das System mit 2 zusätzlichen 80mm Noiseblocker-Lüftern mit 1.300 U/min erweitert. Einer wurde einblasend seitlich auf Höhe der CPU installiert, ein weiterer ausblasend unterhalb der Grafikkarte.

*7. **Leistungsfähigkeit bei unterschiedlich starker Gehäusebelüftung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Der Thermalright AXP-200 Muscle und die zum Vergleich herangezogenen Kühler (Thermalright AXP-100 Muscle, Thermalright XP-120 mit Xilence 120mm Lüfter @ 1.500 U/min, sowie zusätzlich im Define R4: Noctua NH-D14 mit 2 Enermax Twister Cluster 120mm Lüftern @ 1.200 U/min) müssen sich hierzu in 2 verschiedenen Testsettings beweisen. Um eine Überladung mit Testtabellen zu vermeiden, werden hier lediglich die Ergebnisse bei übertakteter CPU dargestellt. Bei Interesse können die Werte für die auf Standardtakt laufende CPU gerne ebenfalls veröffentlicht werden.

*Prime95*

Im ersten Test wurde der übertaktete Intel Q8400 via Prime95 über 30 Minuten vollständig ausgelastet. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aufgrund der starken Gehäusebelüftung im R4 und der -trotz Übertaktung- moderaten Temperaturentwicklung des Q8400 liegen alle Messwerte relativ eng beieinander. Der AXP-200 Muscle agiert überaschenderweise bei gefühlt nur unwesentlich höherer Lautstärke auf dem Niveau des Noctua NH-D14, was meiner Meinung nach ein überraschend starkes Ergebnis darstellt. Der AXP-100 Muscle folgt mit kleinem Respektabstand, erkauft sich seine Leistungsfähigkeit jedoch mit einer deutlich höheren Lautstärke (92mm-Lüfter mit 2.500 U/min). Der etwas in die Jahre gekommene XP-120 muss sich seinem Nachfolger im Geiste, dem AXP-200 Muscle, deutlich geschlagen geben.

Im HTPC-Umfeld mit beengten Platzverhältnissen scheint derAXP-100 Muscle von seinem schnell drehenden Lüfter zu profitieren, sodass sich der AXP-200 Muscle hier geschlagen geben muss bzw. nur noch einen Gleichstand mit dem AXP-100 Muscle erzielen kann. Während der XP-120 bei starker HTPC-Belüftung noch einen Achtungserfolg erzielen und mit dem AXP-200 Muscle gleichziehen kann, muss er sich bei schwächerer Gehäusebelüftung allen anderen Kühlern im Test geschlagen geben.

*Gaming mit hoher CPU-Last*

Im nächsten Test wurden die Temperaturen bei Spielelast mit hoher CPU-Auslastung vermessen. Hierzu wurde die PCGH-Benchmarksequenz des Rennspiels Grid 2 herangezogen, die in einer 30 minütigen Schleife lief. Durch das Streamen des Bildschirminhalts an einen weiteren PC mittels Teamviewer wurde zusätzliche CPU-Last erzeugt, was letztlich in ca. 85% bis 95% CPU-Last während der Benchmarksequenz resultierte.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Erkenntnisse bleiben bei diesem Test ähnlich. Der AXP-200 Muscle agiert im Define R4 beinahe auf dem Niveau des NH-D14. Der AXP-100 Muscle ist ähnlich performant, jedoch deutlich lauter. Im LC-17 ist der AXP-100 aufgrund seines lauten Lüfters dem AXP-200 wieder eine Nasenspitze voraus, während der XP-120 mit der jüngeren Konkurrenz vor allem bei schwächerer Gehäusebelüftung nicht mehr mithalten kann.
*

8. **Leistungsvergleich mit Referenzlüfter*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nachdem auf dem Intel Q8400 der kleiner Bruder im HTPC erstaunlich nahe an den großen AXP-200 Muscle heranrücken konnte, interessiert natürlich die Frage, wie die Leistungsunterschiede ausfallen, wenn beide Kühlkörper mit einem einheitlichen Referenzlüfter betrieben werden. Dazu wurden sowohl der AXP-200 Muscle als auch der AXP-100 Muscle mit dem Xilence 120mm Lüfter ausgestattet, der im vorherigen Kapitel noch auf dem XP-120 betrieben wurde. Für diesen Test wurde zudem das Testsystem gewechselt. Es wird nun der Intel 2600K herangezogen, welcher beide Kühler aufgrund der höheren produzierten Abwärme stärker belasten sollte und so bessere Aussagen über die generelle Leistungsfähigkeit erlauben sollte. Als Referenz wurde im Fractal Design Define R4 wieder der Noctua NH-D14 mitgetestet. Getestet wurden jeweils 3 Settings, wobei die CPU einmal mit Werkseinstellungen und einmal übertaktet betrieben wurde:

*Prime95*

Belastet man die unübertaktete CPU mit Prime95, stellt man fest, dass der AXP-200 Muscle den Intel 2600K deutlich besser zu kühlen imstande ist, als der kleine Bruder. Sowohl bei Standardbelüftung und damit deutlich geringerer Lärmbelastung als auch bei Referenzbelüftung erreicht der AXP-200 Muscle in beiden Gehäusen ca. 3 bis 5 Grad Celsius bessere Temperaturen. Der NH-D14 schlägt sich auf dem 2600K deutlich besser als auf dem Q8400 und kann den AXP-200 Muscle nun deutlich distanzieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ein etwas anderes Bild zeigt sich bei übertakteter CPU. Im LC-17 muss sich der AXP-200 Muscle mit Serienlüfter erstaunlicherweise dem AXP-100 Muscle geschlagen geben. Erst mit Referenzbelüftung ist der AXP-200 Muscle stärker als der kleine Bruder. Relativ abgeschlagen landet der AXP-100 Muscle mit Referenzbelüftung auf dem letzten Platz. Der NH-D14 bleibt, was die Kühlleistung und die Lautstärke angeht, erneut unerreicht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Gaming mit hoher CPU-Last*

Wie im vorherigen Kapitel wird in diesem Abschnitt Gaming mit hoher CPU-Last simuliert. Die Grafikkarte wird erneut über 30 Minuten mit der PCGH-Benchmarksequenz des Rennspiels Grid 2 ausgelastet. Damit sich die CPU in diesem Test nicht langweilt, wird diese auf 4 Threads zusätzlich mit Prime95 ausgelastet.

Sowohl bei unübertakteter als auch bei übertakteter CPU zeigt sich in diesem Test ein relativ einheitliches Bild. Der AXP-200 Muscle ist dem Schwestermodell sowohl mit Serien- als auch mit Referenzbelüftung deutlich überlegen. Der AXP-100 Muscle kann lediglich mit lauter Serienbelüftung einigermaßen mit dem großen Bruder mithalten. Bei Verwendung des Referenzlüfters ist der AXP-100 Muscle dem AXP-200 Muscle  bei Temperaturunterschieden bis zu 10 Grad Celsius hoffnungslos unterlegen. Der Noctua NH-D14 konnte in diesem Setting aus Zeitgründen leider nicht mitgetestet werden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Volllast*

Im letzten Test, wird die thermische Belastung für die getesteten CPU-Kühler weiter erhöht, indem das System nun unter Volllast läuft. Die CPU wird erneut mit Hilfe von Prime95 voll ausgelastet, für nahezu 100%ige GPU-Last sorgt der Heaven-Benchmarks.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Während der AXP-200 Muscle mit Serien- und Referenzbelüftung sowie AXP-100 Muscle mit Serienbelüftung auf einem ähnlichen Niveau agieren, fällt der Abstand zum NH-D14 bei unübertakteter CPU mit 7 Grad Celsius bereits auf, wird bei übertakteter CPU mit bis zu 13 Grad Celsius sehr deutlich. Dennoch ist der AXP-200 Muscle auch in dieser Extremsituation jederzeit in der Lage die CPU ausreichend zu kühlen, was ihn zu einem ausgezeichneten Begleiter auch für übertaktete HTPC-Systeme macht.
*

9. **Fazit*

Der Thermalright AXP-200 Muscle konnte im Laufe des Tests jede an ihn gestellte Aufgabe problemlos lösen. Dass er nicht die Leistungsfähigkeit des Noctua NH-D14 erreichen würde war bereits vor dem Test absehbar. Dennoch überzeugt der AXP-200 Muscle zum einen mit ausreichender Kühlleistung auch bei übertakteten ehemaligen High-End-CPUs. Dabei kühlt er dank der Top-Blow-Bauweise zusätzlich umliegende Komponenten wie die Spannungswandler zusätzlich mit, was positiv hervorzuheben ist.
Zum anderen überzeugen die einfache Montage, die gute Verarbeitung und der hervorragende optische Gesamteindruck, der über jeden Zweifel erhaben ist. Lediglich die möglicherweise eingeschränkte Kompatibilität mit ausladenden Mainboardkühlkörpern sorgt für Abzüge in der B-Note. Hier sollte der geneigte Käufer vor Kauf des Kühlers genau planen, ob der AXP-200 Muscle passen kann. Passt dieser, ermöglicht der AXP-200 Muscle die Verwirklichung von High-End HTPC-Systeme auf kleinsten Raum. Auch eine Übertaktung der CPU ist noch problemlos möglich.
Fasst man daher alle Faktoren zusammen, kann man den AXP-200 Muscle jedem Käufer, der einen HTPC oder ITX-Gaming-PC aufbauen möchte oder um die CPU liegende Komponenten zusätzlich mitkühlen möchte, bedenkenlos empfehlen.


----------



## b1te (11. Mai 2015)

Hallo Community,

nach einigen Problemen mit dem Bilder-Upload und schlechtem Internet im ICE ist mein Review des Thermalright AXP-200 Muscle nun online. Ich wünsche euch viel Spaß beim Lesen. Über Fragen, Kritik oder Anregungen (aber auch Lob  ) würde ich mich sehr freuen!

Euer,
b1te


----------



## poiu (12. Mai 2015)

schönes Review


----------



## Adi1 (13. Mai 2015)

Super gemacht, vielen Dank dafür.


----------



## DutchHaze (14. Mai 2015)

b1te schrieb:


> Hallo Community,
> 
> nach einigen Problemen mit dem Bilder-Upload und schlechtem Internet im ICE ist mein Review des Thermalright AXP-200 Muscle nun online. Ich wünsche euch viel Spaß beim Lesen. Über Fragen, Kritik oder Anregungen (aber auch Lob  ) würde ich mich sehr freuen!
> 
> ...


Schlechtes Internet im ICE ? Wir verbauen aber eigentlich nur hochwertige repeater in die Züge [emoji12] [emoji12] [emoji12]


----------



## xHaru (14. Mai 2015)

Mich verwirrt die Verwendung deiner Testsysteme. Bei welchen Messungen hast du welches System verwendet? Eventuell solltest du das dazuschreiben. Auch die Lautstärkeentwicklung wär mal interessant. 
Ansonsten ist dir der Test ganz gut gelungen


----------



## b1te (15. Mai 2015)

DutchHaze schrieb:


> Schlechtes Internet im ICE ? Wir verbauen aber eigentlich nur hochwertige repeater in die Züge [emoji12] [emoji12] [emoji12]



Ja der WLAN-Empfang im ICE war super... Die gefühlten 5kbit/s Downloadgeschwindigkeit zwischen Stuttgart und Augsburg eher weniger ^^



xHaru schrieb:


> Mich verwirrt die Verwendung deiner Testsysteme. Bei welchen Messungen hast du welches System verwendet? Eventuell solltest du das dazuschreiben. Auch die Lautstärkeentwicklung wär mal interessant.
> Ansonsten ist dir der Test ganz gut gelungen



Hmm, steht doch im Fließtext des jeweiligen Tests? Werde das ganze bei Gelegenheit aber noch in die Testdiagramme einfügen, indem ich dort "CPU" durch den jeweiligen Prozessor ersetze.


----------

